# Just a few pictures



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2009)

Broken Litter









Not good for exhibition, but my favourite from the litter - reverse rumpwhite anyone 









This is my first baby on my way to making some Red Dutch so I can't wait to see how she develops


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

The markings are in the right place on the little bub in the last pic, so that's a good start!


----------



## Satin Flower mice (May 18, 2012)

MojoMouse said:


> little bub in the last pic, so that's a good start!


agree! I love it!


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2009)

I struck lucky with the markings in this little one 

Just need to get hold of a pair of nice reds now to deepen the colour on them as my "reds" are a little washed out in colour and are more golden than firey red.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I love them all! Cow mice are a favourite of mine. ;D


----------

